# Pulling my hair out!!!



## capt68 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've spent the last three hours trying to sort our a rather simple prob... caused by a stupid blunder on my part...I failed to remember how a simple throttle linkage for a *Sears, Eager 1, 5.5hp *lawn mower is hooked up! And here, I can work on most things car related, but this $(@%# linkage has me stumped. And there's only the two wire parts!

Anyway, after calling Sears, giving them my mower* ID # 944.369120 *they informed me that they couldn't send me a diagram of the linkage...so I searched, and searched, but have not come across a set up like this 5.5 that I bought back in '99.

I have narrowed down the motor to a *Tecumseh #143995508*, but can't find it on the Tecumseh site...so, I can't even describe the beast? 

The serial # is *050699m 007529.*

So, if you can save the last strands of hair on my head... some one_ please _get back to me with either a detailed description of how the linkage hooks together...or better yet where I can get a diagram, as all the ones that I have looked at so far don't look this one.

And yep...I'm a newbie aboard, eh?:wave:

capt68


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

ok calm down, it is actually quite simple on these tecumseh engines. the solid linkage goes into the hole CLOSEST to the muffler (far right back hole if you are standing behind the mower) than it goes into the TOP hole of the govenor arm. The linkage with the spring, should already be hooked up to the carb I am guessing? I cannot get a breakdown at home. But if it is already attached to the carb, the linkage goes into the hole on the govenor arm right below the other one. That is how they go, after you see where they go, you need to figure out how to put them on so that they don't bind and cause the motor to over speed


----------



## capt68 (Aug 26, 2008)

*I feel better already!*

Thanks Pyro for the fast input...you've just saved my marriage!

Wifey said, You can take a car apart... then why not fix this little itty bitty thingy. Right!

Will give it a go in the a.m. 

Was curious though, as to where one could get a pic of this assmbly for future reference?

Again,

Thank you.:thumbsup:

capt


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Is this what your looking for. Have a good one. Geo
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/TecLinkage-tvsgov.gif


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

thats close enough geo, but I'm wondering if maybe he has the carb that you cannot change the engine speed on.......even though the hook-up is pretty much the same


----------



## capt68 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Close but no cigar!*

Back again...pic #82 comes the closest. And yes, it appears that there is no carb adjust.

Still worried about the way I have it set up... the longer of the two wire rods just doesn't seem right? 

Have attached the shorter of the two, wire has a slide in end with a complete enlcosed circle on the other end. Have attached this circle end to the spring.

The longer wire is in one of the holes on top of the carb... the larger of the series of holes seems to best fit this longer wire.

Reason I'm so paranoid about this assembly is...it can over run the rmps and with the possiblilty of burning up the motor. ALso, that flat type plastic tube that stick

But, thanks guys to date for the info.

capt


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

if you notice it over-speeding shut it off, a couple of seconds of over speeding is not going to burn the motor up instantaneously, its trial and error, but so far, it sounds like you have it correct


----------

